# ----------

## ZaPa

.---

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Lo que lei fue el CCNA, no te lo recomiendo mucho pero esta bueno y te lo podes bajar de algun lado.

Por otro lado no se bien que queres saber, orientado a protocolos o a sistemas operativos, por que de eso tambien depende lo que te convenga. En internet hay mucha data, yo leeria varias guias y nutrirme de lo que vaya encontrando.

El CCNA es de Cisco.

----------

## Stolz

Puedes mirar el clásico "Computer Networks" de Andrew Tanenbaum. Hay versiones online, pero es de esos que mola tener en la colección.

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## ZaPa

Hola. 

Gracias por vuestros aportes...

Busco un libro que se centre bastante en los protocolos  en sí, y deje un poco de lado el sistema operativo...

Stolz, el libro que me has recomendado, le he hechado un ojo por encima a las versiones online y parece un poco de lectura tediosa, ¿quizás?

Digo esto, porque me ha "asustado" un poco al ver la gran cantidad de formulas matemáticas que aparecen en dicho libro..Como se puede suponer, no soy muy amigo de las Mates jeje.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

¿Ninguna otra recomendación?

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

coincido con Stolz, es cierto que quizás es un libro denso pero es de esos que hay que leer por narices creo yo.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

OK ! .

Lo voy a comprar para poder tenerlo en mi colección... no me gusta leer nada en el pc...

Saludos y muchas gracias.

----------

